# Misty morning on the Elizabeth (video)



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/FURA3xEh0kw

This was taken yesterday morning. Trolled from the boat ramp to the first cove and back.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice video. What vid/camera setup are you using? Thinking of setting something up for some "hero" shots.


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm using a sony nex-3 in an underwater housing with the 18-55mm lens. I need to get the housing for my 16mm for a wider angle, or get one of the sport cams. I just like being able to have the aperture wide open for depth of field and low light conditions, plus the lenses produce some quality footage. The only downside is that it's huge compared to something like a gopro.
<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d183/tsunamee02/?action=view&current=Untitled.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d183/tsunamee02/Untitled.jpg" border="0" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

How deep is where your trolling at. I guess the fish arent on the bottow if your catching them on spinner. Nice video


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

Most spots were less than 10 feet, but there were fish in deeper holes. I just didn't drop anything lower than 3 feet. My crystal minnow will drag around 2 feet.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

great choice of music!


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice video. Seeing the rod go down is the best part.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

fishinfanatic said:


> Nice video. Seeing the rod go down is the best part.


And it's a baitrunner, so hearing that clicker go off is sweet music.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice Video where did you get your camera mount. I have the scotty ball mount now and don't like it. your looks more user friendly. Again nice footage.I agree your field of depth is better than the med, setting on the gopro. I take it your camera shoots 1080p footage also.


----------



## torrnt (Sep 9, 2012)

The mount is a scotty camera mount on a scotty gearhead mount extender that I ordered from ACK. The cam only does 720.


----------

